

How to do an Xray with Sticky Tape as your xray Source - mark_ellul
http://arstechnica.com/journals/science.ars/2008/10/22/home-made-x-rays-and-other-fun-with-tape

======
louislouis
Duplicate content detected: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=340644>

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, at first glance I thought they were going to teach me how to do this in
my basement. I'm disappointed. ;)

